# undercabinet system with decent lpw?



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

davey said:


> I've looked at a number of LED undercabinet lighting systems, but the very best lpw rating I've seen is maybe 70 lpw. Kichler, which is just about the most respected, offers at most maybe 40 lpw.
> 
> What gives? Is anyone trustworthy offering a system that gives closer to the kind of number you get from, oh, a standard incandescent replacement LED?
> 
> ...


Bump!!!!

Come on guys Nobody?????:no:


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Try environmentallights.com or give them a call I've been happy with their products 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

So I installed some flex cable that is 1.1 watts per foot at 68 lumens. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## davey (Aug 14, 2010)

*Undercabinet*

Thanks, Julius's suggestion looks a bit more energy-efficient that the nameless flex cable. Cost-efficient may be a different matter, but I figure reliability first, energy efficiency second, within reason. I wish it didn't require a separate driver, but this will be as much an issue with either one, in that my setting requires me to bury some cable bridging from one section to another. With UF this wouldn't be a problem, but I don't know whether I can tie UF into the middle of either system.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

davey said:


> Thanks, Julius's suggestion looks a bit more energy-efficient that the nameless flex cable. Cost-efficient may be a different matter, but I figure reliability first, energy efficiency second, within reason. I wish it didn't require a separate driver, but this will be as much an issue with either one, in that my setting requires me to bury some cable bridging from one section to another. With UF this wouldn't be a problem, but I don't know whether I can tie UF into the middle of either system.


I buy the drivers and tape on Amazon and connect it with FPL cable just because I have lots of it laying around and it's red so people can see it and it looks important.
No complaints and it looks very good.


----------

